# Hospital bag



## Setanta12 (30 Mar 2020)

A morbid question here;  what if anything should someone prepare to have brought to hospital if they need to be admitted?  I undrstand that when the symptoms manifest, it can be very sudden (No, I cannot prove this).

Two parent, two kids household here and we are without help in our area with no chance of family visiting.  Likely which adult gets it, if either of us do get it,will be in hospital alone without visitors for the duration.

(I'm guessing just the clothes you go into hospital in, for the eventul discharge but want to be sure)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Mar 2020)

A good question.

A charger for your phone or laptop. 
Something easy to read 
Toiletries 
Spectacles 


Maybe do a checklist now and it will be easy to put together when you need it.

Brendan


----------



## noproblem (30 Mar 2020)

Have your affairs in order, a beads if so inclined. It is a wake up call and scary,  even though most will be ok but it would be a dark place for anyone to find themselves in.


----------



## Marion (30 Mar 2020)

I asked my niece working in the frontline this question. 

Having established I was not sick she replied:

Initially people were being admitted for being positive, now only very sick are being admitted, so I’d say they wouldn’t need much.... clean underwear, a toothbrush & a sense of humour!!

Marion


----------



## DeeKie (31 Mar 2020)

Extra battery for your phone already charged. Earphones for a bit of peace. Water bottle.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (31 Mar 2020)

Portable powerpack.
A kindle.


----------



## Black Sheep (31 Mar 2020)

Sounds trivial but for the ladies a little bit of moisture cream helps.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (31 Mar 2020)

My husband was taken by ambulance to be tested on 12th March (negative, just a bad 'flu) but they wouldn't let him bring anything, even a phone charger. I took his medication out of his bag and put it on the doorstep and they did allow him take that but the bag we had packed was left at home.
Fortunately I was allowed pick him up that night as they said he wasn't sick enough to be hospitalised even if it was positive.

My personal go-bag (I've had a few dramatic trips to hospital with children in the last few months) contains a wash-bag with toothbrush/paste, facewash/moisturiser & my medication, pyjamas, clean undies and t-shirt, few snacks (depending on what the children have done to themselves they may need food), bottles of water, kindle, phone charger(s) and charged battery pack.

I can pack it in less time than it takes for an ambulance to arrive or while my husband is on the phone to the GP to ask which hospital a particular incident best suits.


----------

